

Linux Development Tools for the MSP430 LaunchPad - rcfox
http://rcfox.ca/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=linux_development_tools_for_the_msp430_launchpad

======
dfox
Is there any other place to get LaunchPad than TI's eshop? Because it seems to
have some issue with payment authorization (at least with my non-US card).

~~~
rcfox
Hm. I'm in Canada, and I didn't have any trouble. (Though, now, the TI site is
back-ordered into August.)

However, the first table under "Quick Links" on their wiki
([http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/MSP430_LaunchPad_(MS...](http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/MSP430_LaunchPad_\(MSP-
EXP430G2\)#Quick_Links)) has a list of alternate suppliers.

